# &

## Labukh

³ !         ,        .        . .

----------


## Ihor

:)

----------


## Labukh

*Ihor*,    - !

----------


## Ihor

,       :) 
 !

----------


## Labukh

*Ihor*, ,

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, ,

    ,       ,     !:)
     ,     :)

----------


## rust

. ()

----------


## estrangeiro

> ,     :)

   ,      . ?   
   90-, ,  ,   .      .          2140.   ,  .     .       .
        -316(    ).         -"      "
          ""   . 
    " "      (      )    .     .
 -412(     )    1936, ,    .   

> :)

      !!!   

> ,       :)

    -    ?
    ,   ,      ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,      . ?   
>    90-, ,  ,   .      .          2140.   ,  .     .       .
>         -316(    ).         -"      "
>           ""   . 
>     " "      (      )    .     .
>  -412(     )    1936, ,    .  
>     !!!  
>   -    ?
>     ,   ,      ?

  !     ,    !:)  
  ,         !:)
   316,         :) (4 . 99) 
   ,      ,            !:)   

> . ()

              ,        , ,   :)

----------


## Labukh

*estrangeiro*,       ..,       ,    .         (   ),        ,      -965 ( "").  ,          ,        ,     . 
         .   60- ,      -408  -412,  60%    ,      ,     ""   , .      ,     .           ,   "",    80-   ""     .     ,      .     4-    ,    ,      .   ,    ( )       .    (     )  ,    .       -       21099....  -,     ,       ...  ,  ,       ,    -21,   ,  - 10        .

----------


## Ihor

> *estrangeiro*,       ..,       ,    .         (   ),        ,      -965 ( "").  ,          ,        ,     .  *         .   60- ,      -408  -412,  60%    ,      ,     ""   , .*      ,     .           ,   "",    80-   ""     .     ,      .     4-    ,    ,  *    .*   ,    ( )       .    (     )  ,    .       -       21099....  -,     ,       ...  ,  ,       ,    -21,   ,  - 10        .

  
  ,        !:)        ,          - !:)  
,       ,  !:)

----------


## Labukh

> ,       ,  !:)

    ,       ,    - ,    .  .

----------


## Ihor

> ,       ,    - ,    .  .

             ,         ,  ,       ,      , ,    !:)

----------


## Labukh

*Ihor*, ,     ,    ...       . ,        ,       ,   - .  , 90%  ,          (     ),    5% ,      -     .         ,      ,          -          .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, ,     ,    ...       . ,        ,       ,   - .  , 90%  ,          (     ),    5% ,      -     .         ,      ,          -          .

       ,             :)

----------


## Labukh

....   -  ,   .

----------

.

----------


## estrangeiro

> .

    ....
 http://ruauto.nnm.ru/moskvich_2140_pofinski
 " *****   ..."

----------


## Sergej3230

2140  .     e-mail:Sergej3230@yandex.ru/  !

----------


## Ihor

> ....
>  http://ruauto.nnm.ru/moskvich_2140_pofinski
>  " *****   ..."

                  :)      
      15  ,       

> ....
>  http://ruauto.nnm.ru/moskvich_2140_pofinski
>  " *****   ..."

  Moskvitsh Elite 
,     21900

----------


## estrangeiro

> 15  ,    
> ,     21900

      .          .     . ""     ...   .      -  "   ".    " ",      ,   ,     .       .        .     -   ...

----------


## wwa

> *Ihor*,    - !

   ????  ,        !!!
     !         ,               !!!     !
    ....!? -       -  ...!         ,     !
  !
   ,   !
      -!    ,  !

----------


## estrangeiro

600-      ... .
 HYUNDAI   ,      .   ....
     HYUNDAI        .   .      ""    
 6     HYUNDAI PONI   .            .       .  ,     .    .

----------


## wwa

> 600-      ... .
>  HYUNDAI   ,      .   ....
>      HYUNDAI        .   .      ""    
>  6     HYUNDAI PONI   .            .       .  ,     .    .

   !   ,        6 ...
        !     !       ,  ,      ,   .... ,   !!!         ,        !!!      1967 ! http://hyundai.infocar.com.ua/history_hyundai.html
     ,   ,     !  (     , , , ,  , , )     !
   !  !

----------


## estrangeiro

"    "
-? ?  ?
      .
    ,    (   )     ,7.5   .
         ,      .
           , ...    
 , .            .

----------


## wwa

> "    "
> -? ?  ?
>       .
>     ,    (   )     ,7.5   .
>          ,      .
>            , ...    
>  , .            .

     ,        !
   ,   6- ,      !  ,      42 .  !                  !
       ,      

> Consumer Reports         .      260          :  ,     .
>        :       SUV  Hyundai Elantra  Hyundai Santa Fe.

   http://eplus.com.ua/news/hyundai_con...-23-08-04.html

----------


## estrangeiro

,  ....   .       -.        .

----------


## Ihor



----------


## wwa

> 

  !
  ,   ,   !    ,   . 
.
:     ?
:.     ?
:Geely!
:    800 .
:       -  ???

----------


## estrangeiro

> 

            ,      .             .     -      ,    ,       .   ,    .   -        .

----------


## Ihor

> ,      .             .     -      ,    ,       .   ,    .   -        .

    ,      
     ,     ,   ..

----------


## wwa

> ,      
>      ,     ,   ..

   !
   !!!
 ,   ,       !

----------


## Ihor

> !
>    !!!
>  ,   ,       !

   ,       ,

----------


## wwa

,     http://drugasmuga.com/Crash_Test/1.html

----------

